# A few photos of the SpookyCat...



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I do apologise, but I have more piccies. I can't help myself!  So, here goes...

Clinging to my knee:








Helping me with my Dissertation:








And drinking the water by my bed, as apparently it's not good enough in a bowl.









He's a diva but I love him to pieces! How can I not, look how handsome he is!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is such a handsome boy :yesnod::001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I certainly think so :001_wub:

He's totally converted me to Siamese/Orientals, I think it's true when they say they're addictive


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

He is goregous!!! :thumbup:

Those claws look sharp, though!! Would he let you clip them??


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> He is goregous!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Those claws look sharp, though!! Would he let you clip them??


Thank you! 

He'll be going to the vets in a couple of weeks for vaccs and a health check, so I'm going to mention his claws then- they can maybe show me how to clip them, as I'm not too confident about doing them at the mo


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Thank you!
> 
> He'll be going to the vets in a couple of weeks for vaccs and a health check, so I'm going to mention his claws then- they can maybe show me how to clip them, as I'm not too confident about doing them at the mo


The vet will probably cut them for you 

I had to cut Jumpy's recently, which was a bit of a challenge but we got there in the end!!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

I've always loved Siamese as they are such majestic looking cats and these are lovely pictures!

Crikey - there's no hope for me if that is what he is studying!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> The vet will probably cut them for you
> 
> I had to cut Jumpy's recently, which was a bit of a challenge but we got there in the end!!


Ah yes, I can imagine it's easier said than done- that's why I'm scared to try myself  I'm used to clipping the claws of two very wriggly bunnies, but cats are slightly different. I would be paranoid about taking too much off and the like- best leave it to the vet first time round, methinks


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

JTHolt said:


> I've always loved Siamese as they are such majestic looking cats and these are lovely pictures!
> 
> Crikey - there's no hope for me if that is what he is studying!!


Thank you! They are very beautiful cats- don't be fooled by Spooks though, he's the clumsiest cat I've ever met, despite looking so agile :lol:

And as for the studying- I think I might leave it to him this year, as he's much keener than me


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

He is a smasher, very handsome 

My Ragdoll Archie is very clumsy too


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> He is a smasher, very handsome
> 
> My Ragdoll Archie is very clumsy too


Thank you! How he ended up in a rescue centre is beyond me!  It meant he found his way into my heart, though, so I'm not complaining :001_wub:

Is that Archie in your avatar? If so, maybe clumsiness is a seal point thing :lol:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: He's so beautiful   more pictures please !


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Thank you! How he ended up in a rescue centre is beyond me!  It meant he found his way into my heart, though, so I'm not complaining :001_wub:
> 
> Is that Archie in your avatar? If so, maybe clumsiness is a seal point thing :lol:


 he was in a rescue! How lucky he found you 

Lol, yeah thats my boy, seal mitted. I walk him round our close on a harness and a few people have pointed and said " look at the siamese cat" 
I can see a likeness, maybe it its the colour.
Also he has trouble stopping when he runs, more often that not he just lets the door, radiator, leg, washing machine stop him 
Is Spooky like this too? Although he does look far too elegant to crash into things


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> he was in a rescue! How lucky he found you
> 
> Lol, yeah thats my boy, seal mitted. I walk him round our close on a harness and a few people have pointed and said " look at the siamese cat"
> I can see a likeness, maybe it its the colour.
> ...


Yes, he's a rescue cat! Can you believe it?! 

I love that you take Archie out on the harness- adorable!! I can see why people say he's Siamese, too, lots of people just assume that a seal point (even if they don't know the name, they're likely to know the colouring) must be Siamese. I was once this naive, too, I must admit 

Spooks does tend to crash into things, as well! He has the odd 'mad 5 minutes' where he runs up and down the stairs, around the house and into anything that's in his way- this normally happens about 3 times a day so I just let him get on with it now! :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

What is the gorgeous spooks doing down here!

Good job I found him
Gorgeous boy!

I had to start trimming Luci's claws in the last year or so that she was with me. She was getting them snagged on things. I don't think they retract their claws as much as a youngster.
I did one paw a day! Just trimmed the very tips. 

I like Molly and Milo to have nice pin sharp claws to defend themselves outside but I should really clip them so they get used to it!


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

He's so elegant!


----------

